# Build Your Own Amp - Toronto Course POSTPONED



## GuitarsCanada

POSTPONED until later in 2010. Stay tuned for more information on a new date for this course.

Toronto Amp Building Course
As previously posted, committee members are working on an amp design (based on a 5C1 circuit with options for upgrading in mind). Once the design is finalized and a venue and instructor lined up we intend to offer a course in building this amp, which should happen in due course. Updates to follow.

In the meantime Toronto-based Trinity Amps has developed their own single-ended dual tube amp with impressive sound-shaping flexibility, called the "Tramp". The design supports different power tubes, with about 6 to 12 W output depending on tube choice, and produces clean and dirty sounds. 

Trinity is also offering a course in building the Tramp. The first course is being held Aug 28 & 29 in Toronto. Links are below.

The costs for an individual are: course fee $200 per student. Materials cost (Tramp kit, without cabinet nor speaker) is $380. 13% H.S.Tax Applies. Attendee are to provide their own tools.

They are also offering a group discount: Group of 10 or more for $150 tuition fees plus 5% discount on kit for $360 plus tax (total saving per person is $70 plus tax).

We would like to put together a Guitars Canada group to take advantage of the discount. 

We are required to handle registration and be the single point of contact for the group in order to get the discount. If we put together a group quickly enough we should be able to get in on the Aug 28/29 course.

*Tools required by the participants*

To assemble the amp you need:

1. 25 to 40W soldering iron
2. 60/40 rosin core solder (.032")
3. wire stripper
4. wire cutter
5. needle nose pliers
6. screwdrivers (small size Philips, standard)
7. multi-meter with minimum 500V range

Use a stand for the soldering iron, a sponge to keep the tip clean, de-soldering wick material and clip leads. You should also have a multi-meter with at least 500V range, preferably 1000V and an audible continuity checker. Try to get a multi-meter that measures capacitance. This lets you verify the value of your components before you install them.

To sign-up for this course PM Greco with your name, email address and contact phone number

Once we have enough registrants we'll contact you to forward payment to Trinity.

Here’s Trinity's page about the amp: Trinity Amps - Trinity Tramp 


More info on their forum : 
trinityamps.com &bull; View forum - Tramp 

Course info : 
trinityamps.com &bull; View topic - Toronto Amp Building Course Planned for Aug 28th -29th


----------



## jimsz

Awesome! I wish someone would put together a course like that here on the west coast. I know I need it.


----------



## TwangOmatic

Im definitely interested and my brother may be as well, just gotta check to see if i have the time free.


----------



## D0mn8r

jimsz said:


> Awesome! I wish someone would put together a course like that here on the west coast. I know I need it.


+1 ... "West Coast!" "West Coast!"


----------



## GuitarsCanada

For those interested in this course don't delay !! Sign up now as space will be very limited and the group would like to make sure they secure the Aug 28,29 course. Don't miss out on this one.

As for putting together these courses in other regions around the country, I suppose it is not a impossibility, just need some people to take the lead on it.


----------



## jcober

ahh man, I wish I could afford to sign up!


----------



## CapitalC

What sort of experience is required? I can solder (not like a pro though) and I know virtually nothing about electronics......but I love to learn, I think I'm pretty smart, and I have grown to do all my guitar work ( replaced pickups/pots etc)


----------



## GuitarsCanada

CapitalC said:


> What sort of experience is required? I can solder (not like a pro though) and I know virtually nothing about electronics......but I love to learn, I think I'm pretty smart, and I have grown to do all my guitar work ( replaced pickups/pots etc)


It is my understanding that this course is for those that have very little experience in building amps. One of the organizers should be able to help out with this question a little more, but that is my thoughts


----------



## greco

GuitarsCanada said:


> It is my understanding that this course is for those that have very little experience in building amps. One of the organizers should be able to help out with this question a little more, but that is my thoughts


I would second this. Your experience with soldering would certainly be an asset.

I would like to see* a list of the recommended tools *that registrants are being asked to bring posted in this thread.
I think it would be helpful to know in advance, especially for those that have to purchase some/all of the tools.
I will pursue getting this information.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada

greco said:


> I would second this. Your experience with soldering would certainly be an asset.
> 
> I would like to see* a list of the recommended tools *that registrants are being asked to bring posted in this thread.
> I think it would be helpful to know in advance, especially for those that have to purchase some/all of the tools.
> I will pursue getting this information.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Required tools added to the original post


----------



## greco

GuitarsCanada said:


> Required tools added to the original post


Thanks...much appreciated.

Quote * "Try to get a multi-meter that measures capacitance."* End of Quote

Just a quick comment....meters that measure capacitance are not always that easy to find and are usually a bit more expensive.
However, I would certainly agree that having the ability to measure capacitance is a big help 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JDW3

Man, I would love to do this.

best,
Dave


----------



## urko99

I expressed intrest in the beginning about this, however it is not a good time for me right now. If the oppertunity arrises again, I'll be shure to be involved. I'll be anxious to hear the feedback on this corse from the membership. Rats!


----------



## brimc76

AAhhh! I was hoping this would be later. I also expressed an interest in attending a course like this but I'll be moving my daughter into residence for her first year of college around that time and probably making last minute payments. Hopefully I can make the Forum's amp course later.

Brian


----------



## The Grin

Before now, I have only dream of making my own guitar and beer from scratch. I never thought of making my own amp. Cabinet yes, but not amp.

I have next to no experience with amps. Building my own would definitely teach me everything I would need to know and give me everything I want with out bells and whistles, BUT IN THE WEST COST!


----------



## LowWatt

For anyone curious about the experience of building a Trinity Amp, check out the review I did on the GC front page a little while back on building my Trinity Tweed Deluxe : http://www.guitarscanada.com/content/381-trinity-tweed-deluxe-kit.html


----------



## Diablo

I'd be interested in this if it gets run again in the fall/winter.
Summer weekends are too precious to spend indoors


----------



## meierss

I'm absolutely in, PM Greco. I'm a newbie to all this (except electronics and tubes), even blogging itself. What can I say? I should be this age in 1959, not 2010. What do you need from me and what do I need from you?

Ta, much,
Steve


----------



## greco

meierss said:


> I'm absolutely in, PM Greco. I'm a newbie to all this (except electronics and tubes), even blogging itself. What can I say? I should be this age in 1959, not 2010. What do you need from me and what do I need from you?
> 
> Ta, much,
> Steve


Welcome to the forum. ENJOY and post often.

I have replied to your PM.

You might want to read this thread:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-building/35107-why-so-little-interest.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I have been informed that this course has been postponed due to low enrollement for the August course. Many people have expressed a desire to attend but the summer scheduling is not good for several people. This course will be rescheduled for a later date. Stay tuned for an announcement on the new coure date.


----------



## Guest

it'd be cool if the date was before Riff's next jam.
you know .. show off your projects.


----------

